# OTA Ignorance



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm having a 211/411 installed today (knock on wood). I never used the OTA connection with my 311s because I had the SD locals. Anyway, since the jury's out on when they'll provide the HD locals for the Houston area, I thought that I'd try out the OTA signal. I know that the OTA cable will hook into the 211/411 TV/Antenna input, but do I need an output other than my HDMI cable going to my HD ready TV? Annnddd, how will I switch from satellite to the OTA signal? Sorry if this is a no brainer question that will be answered when I get my receiver hooked up and I read the manual, but I'm picking up a few OTA connection pieces before I get home today. Thanks.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

OTA into the 211 works great for me. I am using an HDMI connection, but you should be able to use component if you don't have an HDMI input for your TV.
The OTA channels are integrated into the EPG once you go through the OTA channel scan process. (just follow the steps in the user guide).


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

You might want to check www.antennaweb.org, and enter your zip code to see:

1. what digital stations are in your area, 
2. their channel numbers, 
3. how far you are from the broadcast towers, and 
4. an idea of what type antenna you would need for each station.


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

I've done the antennaweb research and need a pretty substantial antenna at 66 miles from the towers. Houston has an antenna farm where most of the stations have their towers so aiming the antenna is simplified. I'll use the same antenna that I took down when I went satellite, with which I received all the analog signals fairly well. I'm planning on adding a new Channel Master preamp for additional boost.

If this doesn't work, then I'll go to the expense of buying a new antenna. I have'nt installed anything, yet. Heck, they may just crank Houston's locals up by the time I get it up. I just wanted to make sure that it was just a matter of running the coax to the 211/411 to make things work and it sounds like that is true. Thanks, guys.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

66 miles is a long way for the signal, a larger antenna may not help if there are other obstructions. I am currently attempting to get stations that are 55 miles away. I only get them (the digitals) when the atmosphere is just right, however the analog versions come in daily but snowy. When Spring arrives, I plan on putting up an outdoor antenna and hopefully get the digital signals for these distant stations on a daily basis.

Is there another TV market that may be closer to you? Perhaps you can receive those stations insted of Houston.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

jtthirty said:


> I've done the antennaweb research and need a pretty substantial antenna at 66 miles from the towers. Houston has an antenna farm where most of the stations have their towers so aiming the antenna is simplified. I'll use the same antenna that I took down when I went satellite, with which I received all the analog signals fairly well. I'm planning on adding a new Channel Master preamp for additional boost.
> 
> If this doesn't work, then I'll go to the expense of buying a new antenna. I have'nt installed anything, yet. Heck, they may just crank Houston's locals up by the time I get it up. I just wanted to make sure that it was just a matter of running the coax to the 211/411 to make things work and it sounds like that is true. Thanks, guys.
> 
> ...


Some folks might not realize how far those signals travel from Houston. The antenna you used before locals on sat should work fine, and you may not need the amp


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

jtthirty said:


> ...Heck, they may just crank Houston's locals up by the time I get it up. I just wanted to make sure that it was just a matter of running the coax to the 211/411 to make things work and it sounds like that is true. Thanks, guys.
> 
> See ya--
> Rick


Dish and Direct are only offering local digital ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC on satellite so far, so if you want PBS or any of the independents, you'll still need that antenna.

Anyway, when it's installed, connect the coax to the back of the receiver and choose MENU->6->1->5 for Local Channels, and Scan Digital. When the scan finds digital channels, it populates the grid, and adds each channel to the EPG. There's a nice feature in the 211 that let's you see the signal strength for each channel after the grid is populated. It's good for fine-tuning your OTA antenna direction.


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Alright, Mikey! I know that the info will be awaiting when I get the 211/411 manual, but I was looking at gaining the prior knowledge. Thanks. 

And to Olgeezer--Yeah, I think that I can capture the signals even if my old antenna is a maligned RatShack model. I had a RatShack preamp on it to get the analog stations in Houston (and I may have not needed it then), but the antenna mount half of it is fairly corroded, so I'm going to try a Channel Master version. I try it without it first and see it it'll save me that $60.

See ya--
Rick


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

jtthirty said:


> Alright, Mikey! I know that the info will be awaiting when I get the 211/411 manual, but I was looking at gaining the prior knowledge. Thanks.
> 
> And to Olgeezer--Yeah, I think that I can capture the signals even if my old antenna is a maligned RatShack model. I had a RatShack preamp on it to get the analog stations in Houston (and I may have not needed it then), but the antenna mount half of it is fairly corroded, so I'm going to try a Channel Master version. I try it without it first and see it it'll save me that $60.
> 
> ...


Definitely try it with out the amp first!
I live 40miles away from our OTA channels behind a hill and I couldn't over %60 and 3 channels with a "RatShack" :lol: amp but after I aligned the antenna (a "RS" model) properly, and dumped the amp:nono: now I'm getting 70% to 80% and about 12 channels now!


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

LUNASDUDE said:


> Definitely try it with out the amp first!
> I live 40miles away from our OTA channels behind a hill and I couldn't over %60 and 3 channels with a "RatShack" :lol: amp but after I aligned the antenna (a "RS" model) properly, and dumped the amp:nono: now I'm getting 70% to 80% and about 12 channels now!


I agree, but in general, RatShack amps do a very poor job of amplifying low level signals (where the preamp is needed most) because they amplify the noise as well which is a killer to the digital signal. If you find you still need a preamp, the Channel Master 7775 (UHF) or 7777 (UHF-VHF) are much better choices. Winegard and Blonder Tongue make decent preamps as well. Be sure to use a pre-amp/amp combination where the preamp is mounted on the mast and the power supply/amp is close to your sat. receiver to get the best results.


----------



## jtthirty (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lunasdude. The preamp is more to boost a 100' cable run than anything else. I've heard good things about the Channel Master preamps, so that's the one I'll try out if I can't get a proper signal. By the way, the 411/D1000 was installed yesterday, so I enjoyed HD for the first time last night and it was amazing in both pq and sound. (I'll post that install experience elsewhere on the fourm). The SD was a significant improvement also, which has the wife wondering why I wanted to put the ugly antenna back up when they'll eventually roll out locals for the Houston market. Might have a battle there.


----------

